# Den Kanzler/Präsidenten stellen



## clepto86

Hallo! Wie würdet ihr das Verb _"stellen"_ in folgenden Sätzen ins Englische übersetzen?

Die Demokraten haben bisher 17 Präsidenten *gestellt*.
Die SPD *stellt* zurzeit den Bundeskanzler.

Ich habe diese Frage bereits im "English Only"-Forum gestellt, doch dort konnte man mir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## διαφορετικός

Am naheliegendsten finde ich für diese Bedeutungen die englischen Verben "provide" oder "supply", aber ich bin nicht überzeugt, ob es funktioniert, denn im 2. Satz gibt es im Deutschen eine etwas seltsame "Zeitverschiebung".


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Seventeen US presidents have come from the Democratic Party.
> The current German chancellor comes from the SPD.


I like this approach. It is quite close to the German phrasing, just reversing subject/object.

Personally, I was to suggest simple "to be". Does this work, too?

_So far, seventeen US presidents have been Democrats.
The current German chancellor is Democrat / is member of the SPD._


----------



## elroy

Yes, but you need articles in the second sentence:



Kajjo said:


> _So far, seventeen US presidents have been Democrats.
> The current German chancellor is *a* Democrat / is *a* member of the SPD._


----------



## elroy

Keine der 16 Bedeutungen, die der Duden aufführt, scheint mir der hier besprochenen Bedeutung zu entsprechen. Habe ich die passende verpasst?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Keine der 16 Bedeutungen, die der Duden aufführt, scheint mir der hier besprochenen Bedeutung zu entsprechen. Habe ich die passende verpasst?


Sehe ich auch so. Diese Bedeutung von _stellen_ ist nicht direkt übersetzbar.


----------



## bearded

What about ''to produce'' or ''to express''? (just an idea). 
In Italian we say _un partito esprime il presidente_ (lit. a party expresses the president).


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Keine der 16 Bedeutungen, die der Duden aufführt, scheint mir der hier besprochenen Bedeutung zu entsprechen. Habe ich die passende verpasst?


Bedeutung 6 kommt dem ziemlich nahe:


> *6.* dafür sorgen, dass jemand, etwas zur Stelle ist; bereitstellen


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie wäre es mit

_"The current German chancellor comes from the Democrats SPD." _?

Nach dem Model
_Premier chef d'État issu de la gauche sous la Ve République,  ....._
être issu de

Edit:

Ich sehe erst jetzt elroys Beitrag in EO:


elroy said:


> Seventeen US presidents have come from the Democratic Party.
> 
> The current German chancellor comes from the SPD.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Wie wäre es mit
> 
> _"The current German chancellor comes from the Democrats SPD." _?



Das Problem ist hier für mich, dass die Partei nicht mehr das Subjekt / Agens ist wie im Originalsatz:

_Die SPD stellt zurzeit den Bundeskanzler._


----------



## Hutschi

Duden, Beispiel zu 6. Siehe #8

einen Ersatzmann, Zeugen stellen
Das passt schon, obwohl es nicht die gleiche Position ist. Die Methode der Wahl ist anders als bei Präsidenten.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

If it's important to keep the grammatical subjects the same, I might try:

The Democrats have supplied/furnished the country with seventeen presidents.
Currently the SPD controls the chancellorship.

Those aren't perfect, but of course translation often requires compromises.


----------



## elroy

Minnesota Guy said:


> If it's important to keep the grammatical subjects the same


I don’t see why it would be.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don’t see why it would be.


It is not important that SPD is the subject. But SPD being the semantic agent *is *important.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Minnesota Guy said:


> The Democrats have supplied/furnished the country with seventeen presidents.


Would it sound odd or wrong without "the country with"?


----------



## clepto86

Demiurg said:


> Bedeutung 6 kommt dem ziemlich nahe:


Bei mir wäre das Bedeutung Nummer 5. 😳

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich diese spezielle Bedeutung von _stellen_ in besagtem Zusammenhang von der Phrase _zur Verfügung stellen_ ableitet.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

διαφορετικός said:


> Would it sound odd or wrong without "the country with"?



My intuition tells me that verbs of providing, supplying and the like often sound more idiomatic if the recipient is included. But we'd need someone with more expertise in English syntax to tell us if there's a rule.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Keine der 16 Bedeutungen, die der Duden aufführt



Doch:


> 5. dafür sorgen, dass jemand, etwas zur Stelle ist; bereitstellen
> BEISPIELE
> einen Ersatzmann, Zeugen stellen
> eine Kaution stellen
> er stellte (spendierte) den Wein für die Feier
> die Firma stellt ihr Wagen und Chauffeur


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sollten vielleicht vergleichen:
Jemanden als Kandidaten aufstellen.
Jemanden anstellen.
Jemanden einstellen.
Jemanden als Präsidenten stellen.

In jedem Fall geht es darum, jemanden in eine Stellung zu bringen.
In Stellung sein ist heute aber veraltet.
Man verwendet andere Wendungen.
Ich denke, "stellen" ist eine tote Metapher, man erkennt also keine Metapher mehr.


----------



## elroy

_dafür sorgen, dass jemand, etwas zur Stelle ist; bereitstellen_

Das fasse ich als Aktion/Handlung/Vorgang auf. Das zweite Beispiel („Die SPD stellt zurzeit den Bundeskanzler“) beschreibt hingegen einen Zustand, oder? Die SPD ist doch nicht dabei, den Bundeskanzler *bereitzustellen*, der besitzt die Stelle ja schon. Man kann den Satz nicht mit „bereitstellen“ umschreiben, oder? Die SPD ist auch nicht dabei, *dafür zu sorgen*, dass Scholz die Stelle hat. Außerdem „sorgt“ eine Partei sowieso nicht dafür, dass jemand ein Amt antritt; das entscheiden die Wahlen, nicht die Partei.



clepto86 said:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich diese spezielle Bedeutung von _stellen_ in besagtem Zusammenhang von der Phrase _zur Verfügung stellen_ ableitet.


Das kann ich schon eher nachvollziehen, steht aber nicht so im Duden.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _dafür sorgen, dass jemand, etwas zur Stelle ist; bereitstellen_
> 
> Das fasse ich als Aktion/Handlung/Vorgang. Das zweite Beispiel („Die SPD stellt zurzeit den Bundeskanzler“) beschreibt hingegen einen Zustand, oder? Die SPD ist doch nicht dabei, den Bundeskanzler *bereitzustellen*, der besitzt die Stelle ja schon. Man kann den Satz nicht mit „bereitstellen“ umschreiben, oder? Die SPD ist auch nicht dabei, *dafür zu sorgen*, dass Scholz die Stelle hat. Außerdem „sorgt“ eine Partei sowieso nicht dafür, dass jemand ein Amt antritt; das entscheiden die Wahlen, nicht die Partei.
> 
> 
> Das kann ich schon eher nachvollziehen, steht aber nicht so im Duden.


Wie immer du es beschreiben willst. Dass die Partei der aktive Teil ist, ist zentral für diese Bedeutung von _stellen_. Die Wähler wählen Parteien, nicht Personen. Es sind dann die Parteien, die in Koalitionverträgen entscheiden, wer in die Regierung kommt und es entspricht dem Koalitionsvertrag dieser Legislaturperiode, dass die SPD bestimmt, wer Kanzler wird und die Grünen, wer Vizekanzler wird.


----------



## elroy

Es ging in meinem letzten Beitrag einzig um die Bedeutungen im Duden. Nachdem sich mehrere hier für Bedeutung 5 ausgesprochen hatten, wollte ich dem doch noch widersprechen, aus den von mir beschriebenen Gründen.

Nun zu Deinem Punkt: Diesen zentralen Teil der Partei möchte ich noch etwas besser verstehen (um zu versuchen, eine passende Übersetzung zu finden). Die SPD hat doch schon bestimmt, dass Scholz ins Amt kommt und er ist schon Kanzler. Nun steht das Verb aber im Präsens: die SPD *stellt* ihn zurzeit. Welche aktive Rolle übt gerade die SPD aus? „zur Verfügung stellen“ fand ich überzeugend, weil das einen Zustand beschreiben kann („Ich stelle mich dir jederzeit zur Verfügung“), aber Du redest von einer aktiven Rolle, was ja auch der Semantik des Verbs und dessen Form im Satz gut entspricht. Nur ist mir nicht klar, um was es konkret geht. Könntest Du mir das erklären?


----------



## Hutschi

> Links zu diesem Artikel


www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/stellen
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemid=S44159

Grimm gibt an:



> b) jem. an ein amt st. u. ä., ihm ein amt u. s. w. *zuweisen*: uber drey tage wird Pharao ... dich wider an dein ampt st. 1 Mos. 40, 13;



"Jemanden an ein Amt bringen" ist eine veraltete Form. Man kann es als Umschreibung betrachten.

Beachte: Rechtschreibung und Grammatik bei Grimm folgt stark veralteten Regeln.
In Deutschland hat die Partei  Vorschlagsrecht, die den Kanzler stellt.

*Edit*: besseres Beispiel. Viele Tippfehler beseitigt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das zweite Beispiel („Die SPD stellt zurzeit den Bundeskanzler“) beschreibt hingegen einen Zustand, oder?


Also "einen Ersatzmann stellen" ist doch nun wirklich exakt parallel. Nummer 5 passt für mich sehr gut.

"Die SPD stellt den Kanzler" oder "Firma X stellt diese Woche den Chauffeur" ist doch ganz geradlinig. Die Person gehört zur SPD oder Firma und erfüllt eine Funktion.


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutschland sind es mehrere Schritte:
1. Es wird eine (Regierungs-)Koalition gebildet, außer, wenn eine Partei absolute Mehrheit hat.
2. Die größte Fraktion der Koalition schlägt einen Kandidaten vor. Sie stellt den Kandidaten.  Meist ist er in der entsprechenden Partei.
3. Der Kandidat wird in einem oder mehreren Wahlgängen vom Bundestag gewählt.
Vom Moment der Wahl an stellt die entsprechende Partei den Kanzler oder die Kanzlerin.
Theoretisch kann der Kanzler auch parteilos sein oder aus einer anderen Partei stammen.

Ich habe generisches Maskulinum verwendet, Frauen und Männer sind gleichermaßen gemeint, auch diverse.


----------



## bearded

Mein Vorschlag in #7 (auf den bisher keiner eingegangen ist) ''the party expresses the chancellor'' ist im Englischen bestimmt unidiomatisch, eignet sich jedoch mMn für die erwähnte ''Zustandsbedeutung'' von 'stellen' (= the chancellor is an expression of SPD) und hilft hoffentlich Englisch-Sprechern bei der Suche nach einem passenderen idiomatischen Verb.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe im Merriam Webster nichts passendes unter "expression" gefunden.
Definition of EXPRESSION
Welche der Bedeutungen meinst Du?


----------



## bearded

Ich meine ''der Kanzler ist ein Ausdruck/eine Emanation/ein Produkt'' der SPD: das ist zwar sicherlich nicht idiomatisch (außer im Italienischen!), könnte aber vielleicht bei der Suche eines besseren englischen Begriffs für 'stellen' (Zustand) helfen: denn es bedeutet nicht, dass die SPD einen Kanzler(-kandidaten) jetzt zur Verfügung stellt, sondern dass ein von der SPD 'produzierter' Kanzler bereits vorhanden ist (Zustand).


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt leider in Deutsch nicht, zumindest nicht in Zusammenhang mit "stellen".
Weder Ausdruck noch Produkt treffen hier zu.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Weder Ausdruck noch Produkt treffen hier zu


''Emanation'' (im übertragenen Sinne natürlich) auch nicht?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Mein Vorschlag in #7 (auf den bisher keiner eingegangen ist) ''the party expresses the chancellor'' ist im Englischen bestimmt unidiomatisch, eignet sich jedoch mMn für die erwähnte ''Zustandsbedeutung'' von 'stellen' (= the chancellor is an expression of SPD) und hilft hoffentlich Englisch-Sprechern bei der Suche nach einem passenderen idiomatischen Verb.


Wenn mir jemand sagen würde _Die SPD exprimiert den Kanzler_ oder im Englischen _The SPD expresses the chancellor_, hätte ich nicht auch nur den geringsten Anflug einer Idee, was der Sprecher damit ausdrücken wollen könnte.


----------



## Demiurg

"stellen" hat nichts Esoterisches an sich. Es gibt ja auch verwandte Begriffe mit ähnlicher Grundbedeutung: Stelle, Stellung, jemanden aufstellen / abstellen / anstellen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Nun zu Deinem Punkt: Diesen zentralen Teil der Partei möchte ich noch etwas besser verstehen (um zu versuchen, eine passende Übersetzung zu finden). Die SPD hat doch schon bestimmt, dass Scholz ins Amt kommt und er ist schon Kanzler. Nun steht das Verb aber im Präsens: die SPD *stellt* ihn zurzeit. Welche aktive Rolle übt gerade die SPD aus? „zur Verfügung stellen“ fand ich überzeugend, weil das einen Zustand beschreiben kann („Ich stelle mich dir jederzeit zur Verfügung“), aber Du redest von einer aktiven Rolle, was ja auch der Semantik des Verbs und dessen Form im Satz gut entspricht. Nur ist mir nicht klar, um was es konkret geht. Könntest Du mir das erklären?


Die _aktive Rolle _der SPD besteht darin, dass sie kontrolliert, wer das Amt ausübt. Mit der Aussage _Die SPD stellt _[Gegenwartsform]_ den Kanzler_ ist die Erwartung verbunden, dass, wenn der Kanzler die Unterstützung der Partei verlöre oder wenn die Koalition zerbräche (die SPD also diese Kontrolle verlöre), der Kanzler sich nicht im Amt halten könnte. Bei der Aussage _Der Kanzler kommt aus/von der SPD_ hingegen wäre die Beziehung zur Partei zwar historisch/anekdotisch interessant, hätte aber nichts mit dem aktuellen Ausübung des Amtes zu tun. Man könnte etwa _Der Präsident kommt von den Demokraten _über Joe Biden sagen; es wäre aber etwas seltsam zu sagen: _Die Demokraten stellen in den USA den Präsidenten_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> hätte ich nicht auch nur den geringsten Anflug einer Idee


OK ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass es nicht nur unidiomatisch (wie ich übrigens schon von Anfang an vermutet und geschrieben hatte), sondern anscheinend auch unverständlich ist. 
Ein misslungener Versuch von mir, _Die SPD stellt den Kanzler _durch ein Zustandsverb wiederzugeben. Aber als Beispiel und Anregung dazu, ein passenderes englisches Verb zu suchen, funktioniert es hoffentlich noch.


----------



## berndf

Wie gesagt, ich halte diese Bedeutung von _stellen_ für nicht direkt ins Englische übersetzbar. Man müsste die Nuancen entweder umständlich umschreiben oder man müsste sich mit Übersetzungen zufrieden geben, die diese nicht richtig oder zumindest nicht vollständig wieder geben, wie z.B. _The chancellor comes from the SPD_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Also "einen Ersatzmann stellen" ist doch nun wirklich exakt parallel. Nummer 5 passt für mich sehr gut.
> 
> "Die SPD stellt den Kanzler" oder "Firma X stellt diese Woche den Chauffeur" ist doch ganz geradlinig. Die Person gehört zur SPD oder Firma und erfüllt eine Funktion.


Ich verstehe @elroy hier schon und warum ihm, wenn dieses die relevante Bedeutung wäre, unsere Beschreibungen dessen, was gemeint ist, merkwürdig vorkommt.

Bei_ einen Ersatzmann stellen_, handelt es sich um einen isolierten Vorgang zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt. Es lässt offen, ob die Organisation oder Person, die das getan hat noch in irgend einer Art und Weise im Anschluss damit noch etwas zu tun hat. Bei _Die SPD stellt den Kanzler_ geht es aber gerade um den anhaltenden Zugriff der Partei auf das Amt. Insofern sehe ich hier eine eigenständige Bedeutung, die nur sehr unvollständig etwas mit Bedeutung Nummer 5 zu tun hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Es gibt in deutsch kein gutes Synonym.
Aber dass Wörter durch Kontext leicht die Bedeutung ändern ist wohlbekannt.

Wahrscheinlich hat *stellen *hier zwei Bedeutungen.
1. Vorschlagsrecht (vor der Wahl).
2. Emotionale Zugehörigkeit (das ist unser Kanzler)  (nach der Wahl.)
Dazu gehört auch die Möglichkeit des Aufkündigens des Verhältnisses. (Das ist nicht mehr unser Kanzler.)

Abwahl durch die Partei ist nicht vorgesehen.
Das kann nur der Bundestag.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Wahrscheinlich hat *stellen *hier zwei Bedeutungen.
> 1. Vorschlagsrecht (vor der Wahl).
> 2. Emotionale Zugehörigkeit (das ist unser Kanzler) (nach der Wahl.)
> Dazu gehört auch die Möglichkeit des Aufkündigens des Verhältnisses. (Das ist nicht mehr unser Kanzler.)



Ich sehe es eher als das (informelle) Recht, eine Stelle zu besetzen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich sehe es eher als das (informelle) Recht, eine Stelle zu besetzen.


... als _das Recht_, oder als die _faktische Macht_, egal ob _formell_ oder _informell_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Mit der Aussage _Die SPD stellt _[Gegenwartsform]_ den Kanzler_ ist die Erwartung verbunden, dass, wenn der Kanzler die Unterstützung der Partei verlöre oder wenn die Koalition zerbräche (die SPD also diese Kontrolle verlöre), der Kanzler sich nicht im Amt halten könnte.


Ich verstehe "Die SPD stellt den Kanzler" ähnlich. Wir sind uns wohl einig, dass man daraus ablesen kann, dass die SPD den immer noch aktiven Kanzler gestellt hat. Wegen der Gegenwarts-Form von "stellt" denke ich, dass die SPD ihn immer noch unterstützt (ihn also immer noch stellen würde); aber ich ziehe aus dem Satz keine Schlüsse für den Fall, dass sie ihn irgendwann nicht mehr unterstützen würde.


----------



## elroy

I think that for me to come up with a satisfying translation (if there even is one!), I’d need to understand the system well enough, and I’m afraid I don’t.   It doesn’t help that @berndf doesn’t think “stellen” can be used in the US context but that’s exactly the context of the OP’s first example.


----------



## Maformatiker

I think, here the language is simply not as exact as this discussion. Usually stellen has this active meaning, but it can also be used for a longer lasting condition.

Example from ndr.de


> Dabei besitzt Flixbus keine eigenen Busse, sondern arbeitet mit Subunternehmern, Buspartner genannt. Sie stellen die Busse, haben die Fahrer angestellt, sorgen für den Betrieb und die Wartung der Fahrzeuge.


deepl translates stellen by provide here. 

In my eyes this use of stellen is very similar to the Bundeskanzler example. The buses still belong to the subcontractors and Scholz still belongs to the SPD. I think this is the important thing here. If the buses were given away to Flixbus or the Bundeskanzler had to leave the party, then one would have to use the past here.


----------



## elroy

"provide" is perfect in that example, but it won't work in ours!

The SPD *provides* the chancellor" would refer to a regular/habitual thing, as if they *always* did that, which is obviously not the case!


----------



## Hutschi

I see. I did not understand your point before. But now it is clear. There is another time frame (and/or framing) in English. There is no such extension possibility to the base meaning for "to provide" as for "stellen".

There is a different "incorrectness" or a fuzzyness at the border of the meaning.

I think we should consider it as  a fixed phrase in our context. This makes an exact translation difficult.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The SPD *provides* the chancellor" would refer to a regular/habitual thing, as if they *always* did that, which is obviously not the case!


But this is not because of the verb but because of the tense. We all know that simple present do not mean the same in German and English.
_In this election period, the SPD is providing the chancellor._
would be accurate in this regard. I still don't think provide is a good translation but not for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## elroy

"is providing" would not work, even if "provide" were a perfect semantic fit (which it doesn't seem to be, based on your comment).

Let's take the "Flixbus" example.  Even if we were talking about a specific bus that they have provided for a specific event, once the bus has been provided and the event is underway, we would not say "Flixbus *is providing *the bus."  We could say "Flixbus *has provided *the bus," but that changes the tense and clearly that's not going to work in our SPD example because we need something referring to the present.  "Flixbus *is providing* the bus" can be said *before* the event, in reference to the future, but again, that's obviously not going to work in our example.


----------



## berndf

That analogy is not quite right. This is not a single event in the past. The SPD has the (continuous) right to provide the chancellor under the terms of the coalition contract and that is valid until the end of the election period or until terminated.


----------



## Maformatiker

The meanings of stellen in the chancellor example and the bus example are not exactly equal, but similar. I also found the example


> Frauen stellen einen Anteil von 50,8 % an der Gesamtbevölkerung der Region Hannover.


from hannover.de, which is also a bit similar to the chancellor example but not to the bus example. So now, I am not sure any more, which meaning of "stellen" fits better for the chancellor.


----------



## elroy

"The SPD is providing the chancellor" still doesn't work (again, semantics of the verb aside).

(As I thought was clear, I analyzed the Flixbus example as an attempt to _explain_ why the sentence doesn't work.  The Flixbus example wasn't the _reason_ I said it didn't work.)

You could say "The SPD is providing chancellor*s*" (plural) if it is in a continuous state of providing one after the other.  However, it can't "be providing" a single chancellor.


----------



## Hutschi

"Den Kanzler stellen" refers to the function "Kanzler".  This means one or more, but only one at a time.

 In English there are also a lot of verbs where the meaning is defind by the phrase, or by context where the other words of the phrase are part of the context.


----------



## elroy

To me, the Hannover example seems significantly different.  Here, "stellen" seems to be abstract, and in practice no different from "ausmachen" or "darstellen."  In English, I would say "make up."


----------



## Maformatiker

It is at least a bit fuzzy:

Frauen stellen 40% der Abgeordneten.
Die SPD stellt 25% der Abgeordneten.
Die SPD stellt 350 Abgeordnete.
Die SPD stellt 5 Minister.
Die SPD stellt den Kanzler.

To me, every pair of consecutive sentences is quite similar, and I find it difficult to decide where to put exactly the separation of the meanings.


----------



## elroy

So let me see if I've understood this.  Is the following accurate?

Prior to each term, it gets decided which party will "provide" the chancellor.  For the purpose of this translation, it doesn't matter how that's decided, and for simplicity's sake I'm going to assume it's just one single party.  So in this case the SPD decided to appoint Scholz, making him the chancellor for the time being.  However, at any time during the term, the SPD could decide, for any number of different reasons, to remove Scholz and appoint someone else, so the idea behind "stellen" here is that the SPD is currently the party that gets to make the call as to who is chancellor.  Throughout the term, the chancellor may change but it will always be someone from the SPD. 

Is that right?  Did I get anything wrong?  Am I missing anything?


----------



## Maformatiker

elroy said:


> Is that right? Did I get anything wrong, and am I missing anything?



This would support my first attempt at an explanation. To me, this is also plausible. Of course, this is not how the German political system formally works (the party cannot recall the chancellor, not even the mayor of Frankfurt), but it might be that this conception of the political system is the origin of the expression.


----------



## Hutschi

It is true. You understand it correct, as far as I see.

Only: there is more:


elroy said:


> the SPD could decide, for any number of different reasons, to remove Scholz and appoint someone else,



They can decide it and can do it, but they need the Bundestag to do such a transition.
The Bundestag can say "no". In this case the Bundeskanzler remains, only "Die SPD stellt den Bundeskanzler" is not true anymore.

_overlapped with Maformatiker_


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "The SPD is providing the chancellor" still doesn't work (again, semantics of the verb aside).
> 
> (As I thought was clear, I analyzed the Flixbus example as an attempt to _explain_ why the sentence doesn't work.  The Flixbus example wasn't the _reason_ I said it didn't work.)
> 
> You could say "The SPD is providing chancellor*s*" (plural) if it is in a continuous state of providing one after the other.  However, it can't "be providing" a single chancellor.


True. It is probably not possible to put the semantics of the verb aside because it is key here: _provide_ refers to event of *making* something or someone available while _stellen_ refers to the time *span* during which something or someone has been made available.


----------



## Maformatiker

berndf said:


> True. It is probably not possible to put the semantics of the verb aside because it is key here: _provide_ refers to event of *making* something or someone available while _stellen_ refers to the time *span* during which something or someone has been made available.


This would, however, contradict my bus example. In that example


> Dabei besitzt Flixbus keine eigenen Busse, sondern arbeitet mit Subunternehmern, Buspartner genannt. Sie stellen die Busse, haben die Fahrer angestellt, sorgen für den Betrieb und die Wartung der Fahrzeuge.


the sentence does not speak about the event where the subcontractor makes the buses available to Flixbus for the first time but about the timespan where the buses are made available.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Is that right? Did I get anything wrong? Am I missing anything?


Yes, that is correct. @Maformatiker is right that the party does not have the legal power to remove the chancellor from office but it would be practically impossible that a chancellor or prime minister of a country with a Westminster type constitution could stay in power. An example for this is the forced resignation of Margaret Thatcher in the UK in 1990 after she lost the necessary level of support within the parliamentary Conservative party. The winner of the subsequent leadership election then became prime minister. 

In Germany, there are two examples where chancellors resigned and were replaced by chancellors of the same party without formal changes in the coalition contract. This was 1963 when Adenauer resigned and in 1974 when Brandt resigned.



Maformatiker said:


> not even the mayor of Frankfurt


In Hesse, mayors are elected directly by the people. That is completely different.


----------



## Maformatiker

berndf said:


> In Germany, there are two examples where chancellors resigned and were replaced by chancellors of the same party without formal changes in the coalition contract. This was 1963 when Adenauer resigned and in 1974 when Brandt resigned.


Yesterday we were able to observe such a process in Hesse. The Ministerpräsident Bouffier resigned and his successor from the same party was elected by the parliament. Actually, this change was decided by the party for strategic reasons. n-tv writes:


> Die Landes-CDU hatte sich mit Blick auf dieses wichtige Ereignis für den Personalwechsel an der Spitze der Landesregierung entschieden.


----------



## Maformatiker

berndf said:


> In Hesse, mayors are elected directly by the people. That is completely different.


Oh yes, I forgot this.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi,

I know that the monolingual dictionaries haven't provided the clearest of definitions here; however, the _Collins German Dictionary, Complete and Unabridged Edition_ does state the following:



> 7. (=beschaffen, aufbieten)*→* to *provide*;  _die CDU stellt zwei Minister_ *→* The CDU has two ministers.



That does seem to correspond to this definition from the DWDS:



> 6. <jmdn., etw. für, zu etw. *stellen *(_=dafür sorgen, dass jmd,. etw. eine bestimmte Arbeit, Funktion übernimmt_)>
> BEISPIELE:
> der Betrieb hat für den Arbeiteinsatz 10 Mann *gestellt*
> das Dorf *stellte *20 Mann zur Bekämpfung des Waldbrandes
> einen Vertreter, Verteidiger, Bürgen, Zeugen, Redner *stellen *[...]


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It doesn’t help that @berndf doesn’t think “stellen” can be used in the US context but that’s exactly the context of the OP’s first example.


Well, not in the present tense. In the OP's first example, _stellen _was used in the past tense in a way that is open to a wider range of meanings. There, _stellen _is indeed used in the sense of _provide _much like in the Flixbus example.


----------



## elroy

So the meaning changes based on tense?


----------



## berndf

You explained yourself convincingly why _stellen_ cannot mean _provide_ in the second sentence and how this relates to tense. 

By contrast, in the first sentence _stellen_ does indeed mean _provide_.


----------



## elroy

In English, the meaning doesn’t change though (and that’s _why_ “is providing” can’t be used to translate the second sentence).  Are you confirming that “stellen” has different meanings in the two OP sentences?


----------



## berndf

In my understanding, yes.


----------



## Maformatiker

elroy said:


> Are you confirming that “stellen” has different meanings in the two OP sentences?


In my eyes, this is 'Haarspalterei'. The meanings are similar enough to be considered as one by Duden, Collins etc. If there were no other language, which cannot use the same translation in these cases, nobody would have the idea to distinguish these meanings.


----------



## elroy

I was going to say I think what's probably going on is that the _denotative _meanings are the same, but that the present-tense version has different _implications_, given that it refers to a current reality as opposed to something that happened in the past.  It would be very odd indeed for the _meaning_ to differ based on tense, especially in such a specific context.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It would be very odd indeed for the _meaning_ to differ based on tense, especially in such a specific context.


I am really baffled now. It was you who explained why it can't mean _provide_ in the second sentence and how and why this is related to tense. And for the same reason it cannot mean _come from_.

None of these these reason apply to the first example where you therefore have a wider range of possible interpretations and where _provide_ and _come from_ make pragmatically the most sense.


----------



## Hutschi

It is difficult, indead. There is a long (and interesting) Book "The meaning of meaning" ( by C. K. Ogden and I. A. Richards, 1923)

I tended to the interpretation of Bernd

The other things are nuances of meaning.

Times can change the meaning, as we see in our example.



elroy said:


> I was going to say I think what's probably going on is that the _denotative _meanings are the same, but that the present-tense version has different _implications_, given that it refers to a current reality as opposed to something that happened in the past. It would be very odd indeed for the _meaning_ to differ based on tense, especially in such a specific context.


I must admit that we did not define "meaning" strictly. I basically used daily language definitions.

It is often the case that small differences are related to time or similar things. To adjust it you must know something about the subject.

That was why I explained a little bit of our system of election to make clear that "stellen" has a fuzzy behaviour.

 A translation may introduce misinterpretations. Mostly only native speakers are aware of it (and translators, sometimes).

In daily live, in German the sentence "Partei xy stellt den Bundeskanzler" does not make difficulties.
I was not aware about the translation difficulties.

You should also consider that the literal meaning is often transfered to a metaphor.

"Die SPD stellt den Bundeskanzler" is a metaphor

1. proposing for election after internal election processes (right to make proposals.) + election bythe Bundestag
2. the status is:  the chancellor is/was elected
3. Past tense - a news Bundeskanzler was elected proposed by another party

In case of Landtagswahlen, we had the case that a proposed Ministerpresident was not elected.
In thi case it is:
Die SPD *stellte *die Ministerpräsidentin (zur Wahl) *auf*, aber sie wurde nicht gewählt.
"Stellen" requires success. "Aufstellen" does not require success.


----------



## berndf

Maformatiker said:


> In my eyes, this is 'Haarspalterei'. The meanings are similar enough to be considered as one by Duden, Collins etc. If there were no other language, which cannot use the same translation in these cases, nobody would have the idea to distinguish these meanings.


I think we all agree that
_1. Die Demokraten haben bisher 17 Präsidenten *gestellt*._​_2. Die SPD *stellt* zurzeit den Bundeskanzler._​are both meaningful and correct statements.

If this difference were Haarspalterei that can be ignored then
_3. Die Demokrateb *stellen* zurzeit den Präsidenten._​should be equally meaningful and correct.

My point is that I insist that 3. is wrong and I would even voice doubts if it should be considered meaningful.


----------



## Hutschi

Could we say that this indicates a culturell difference rather than a language difference?


----------



## Maformatiker

berndf said:


> My point is that I insist that 3. is wrong and I would even voice doubts if it should be considered meaningful.



From Wikipedia (Demokratische Partei (Vereinigte Staaten)) (not written by me):


> Mit Joe Biden stellt die Partei seit 2021 den 46. US-Präsidenten.


----------



## elroy

I think I have a solution that works in both cases. 



clepto86 said:


> Die Demokraten haben bisher 17 Präsidenten *gestellt*.


So far, the Democratic Party has *held the presidency* 17 times. 



clepto86 said:


> Die SPD *stellt* zurzeit den Bundeskanzler.


The SPD currently *holds the German chancellorship*. 

Attestations:

_From 1896 to 1932 the Democrats held the presidency only during the two terms of Woodrow Wilson (1913–21), and even Wilson’s presidency was considered somewhat of a fluke._
Democratic Party - Policy and structure

_The Democratic Party held the presidency when the campaign began, but President Grover Cleveland did not support his own party's candidate._
1896: The Parties

_When the party holds the presidency, the president is considered the main leader of the party. When the party does not hold the presidency, the leadership position may be split between several people. _
http://liberalarts.tamu.edu/pols/wp-content/uploads/sites/20/2020/09/PCP_us900.pdf

_If European citizens were asked which country currently holds the presidency of the Council of the European Union, chances are that many wouldn’t be able to name the correct member state._
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...3293a2-5923-11ec-8396-5552bef55c3c_story.html

_The CDU currently holds the chancellorship thanks in part to historic support for its top candidate, Merkel._
https://www.ksro.com/2017/06/29/everything-you-need-to-know-about-germanys-upcoming-election/amp/


----------



## berndf

Maformatiker said:


> From Wikipedia (Demokratische Partei (Vereinigte Staaten)) (not written by me):


Ok.


----------



## Maformatiker

@elroy In all your examples, one could use the formulation with "stellen" in German, so this is a good translation. In some cases, one could also use an alternative formulation that is closer to English:


> _Wenn man die europäischen Bürgerinnen und Bürger fragen würde, welches Land derzeit den Vorsitz im Rat der Europäischen Union innehat, würden viele wahrscheinlich nicht den richtigen Mitgliedstaat nennen können._


(from deepl)

But especially for the combination of a party and the chancellorship (from the original example), this formulation is usually not used. Thus, "Die SPD stellt den Bundenskanzler" seems to be the best translation of "The SPD holds the chancellorship", and vice versa.

added: The English as well as the German sentence disregard to a certain degree the formal political regulations. If Scholz resigned from the SPD, he would still be chancellor (until the parliament votes him out). So formally, the chancellorship is bounded to the person and not to the party. Theoretically, the parliament could elect almost any adult German to chancellor.


----------

